

Alternative to Evernote and Springpadit? - cpursley

Has anyone found a good alternative to Evernote and Springpadit? Something that's not so bloated but more than a to-do-list? Simple categories and basic tagging is all I'm looking for - photos and attachements aren't necessary. A mobile app is a plus.
======
johnmurch
Here are a few to take a look at:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/awesome-note-
todo/id32020339...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/awesome-note-
todo/id320203391?mt=8)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photomind-picture-
reminders/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photomind-picture-
reminders/id412456413?mt=8)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lifetopix-calendars-to-
do/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lifetopix-calendars-to-
do/id399076264?mt=8)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/awesome-note-
todo/id32020339...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/awesome-note-
todo/id320203391?mt=8)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/2do-tasks-done-in-
style/id30...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/2do-tasks-done-in-
style/id303656546?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clear/id493136154?mt=8>

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wunderlist-task-
manager/id40...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wunderlist-task-
manager/id406644151?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/toodledo-to-do-
list/id292755...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/toodledo-to-do-
list/id292755387?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/teuxdeux/id384291782?mt=8...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/teuxdeux/id384291782?mt=8&ign-
mpt=uo%3D4)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/orchestra-to-
do/id459356540?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/orchestra-to-
do/id459356540?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/air-to-do-attractive-
intuiti...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/air-to-do-attractive-
intuitive/id407948043?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

Hope that helps!

------
cpursley
I should add that I'd prefer a web app. And I'm on Windows Phone - an in
browser app is fine too.

